# Sharks invade Assateague Island!



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Lots of reports of sharks being caught at AI on cut bait.

Sandcrab


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Cool...I haven't made it down there this year--I may have to give it a shot.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Flea...

Just checked my line on my conventional reel that I used the last time I fished AI and it is so abraided that it will have to be replaced. 

Probably going to hit the beach in August and try my luck. They're catching some huge hardheads mixed in with the sharks.

Shark on the grill...Yum Yum!

Sandcrab


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Sounds like fun. Maybe we can get a few folks together to go soak some baits down there. I'd love to tie into a 4-6' blacktip--that is some yummy grilling!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Sounds like you like shark on the grill as much as I do!

August time frame would be good for me. I can fish a Saturday AM. We need to fish two hours before/two hours after the high tide.

Sandcrab


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sandcrab & sand flea, I'd love to get together for a bait soak at AI. Saturdays are good for me.

Catman.


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

Can I get in on this AI surf fishing for sharks? Since I don't surf fish, I need to know what kind of rig I will need for this type of fishing. That is if y'all let me tag along. Now I do have a 4x4 so getting out on the beach won't be a problem. It's the rod/reel/rigging that I need.

TIA
- Dae


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Just some info on the regs for fishing AI.

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries... 


Sandcrab


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I have a hell of a time identifying the different species. Some--like blacktips or sand tigers--are pretty easy because of distinctive coloration or teeth that'll give you nightmares. But the others just leave me looking at them, saying, "I dunno. It has teeth and looks hungry."


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

You are right about trying to identify ALL the sharks that you cannot keep! Guess I'll have to breakdown and buy a "Shark book for Dummies" so I don't keep any illegal ones. 

The only shark I could identify now is the leopard shark (should be pretty easy Huh?). We used to catch them at night off the Ocean Beach pier in San Diego.

Sandcrab


----------



## ItsaJeepthing (Jul 3, 2002)

hey i just caught a 4 1/2 ft black tip off of AI on WED around 3.00 pm....had huge hits the night before...one that pulled my rod into the water....had to go get the rod, couldnt let that get away...shark broke the line though...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

IAJT,

Thanks for the heads up. See you post on SOL also. I have to get back to AI before they stop hitting. Were you using fish heads or just hunks of cut bait? Large 16/0 circle hooks?


Sandcrab


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

OK Sandcrab and Sandflea, you've wetted enough appetites for sharkin' at AI. I'm good for any Saturday in August, how about the rest of you guys.

Dae...I have extra surf rods and plenty of tackle that you're more than welcome to use. I'm sure that between Sandcrab, Sandflea, myself and the rest of the guys we can outfit you.

Slipsinker.


----------



## cutbait-king (Mar 22, 2002)

HEY GUYS DOES ANYONE KNOW THE RULES FOR ACCESSING THE SURF AND HOW MUCH IS THE BEACH PERMIT FOR MY TRUCK. PLEASE LET ME KNOW CAUSE YOU GUYS HAVE ME WANTING SHARK NOW ALSO. N.LAZARO


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Yo Dae!

Thanks again for the tips on crabbing the Elk from tidalfish!
That was you right? Hehe!

Cutbait-
an ORV permit is about $60 a year. They do not sell passes for shorter periods of time. Do not get caught without one! I have seen several people get popped. You are also required to have certain safety equipment to use the ORV area. There is a list of requirements on the parks website. You also have to have your title and other information with you to purchase the pass. I'll be keeping an eye on this thread. I think I may be heading down that way soon, maybe I'll join the party. 

What happened guys? This board was hot in the Spring when things were just starting to happen. Now there are plenty of fish to be had nobody is posting! Everyone is either too busy fishing, or trying to keep the hot bite a secret!


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

Catman,

Thanks for the offer but I like to use my own equipment because I don't want to take the chance of breaking or losing something. I'd also like to have my own stuff for future trips.

Duke of Fluke,

Yes that was me. You got my number so give me a call. I'm still not sure if I'm going crabbing tomorrow or fishing but we can schedule a future trip.

Also, I've got everything needed to go out on AI, other then surf equipment. I've been doing off and on for years now, just need to get my permit renewed. The only fishing I've done down there is on a boat, but I usually don't catch anything other then blow fish around there or if I run out to the Jackspot, I get blue fish. I'd love to catch some sharks. When I was a little kid, we use to go over to Cape Henlopen and use to catch a bunch of little sand sharks. I'd like to catch a shark in the 3ft+ range.

- Dae


----------



## ItsaJeepthing (Jul 3, 2002)

SandCrab,
Wed afternoon i wasnt really fishing for shark...i did all my shark fishing at night. I threw a bluefish rig out there with a circle hook 10/0 i think it was...with a small spot head....
At night i had a big mustad J hook they hit on with 80# mono and steel...on a big bloody perch head....and he still broke it...i had a big one that night, when he pulled the whole rod in the water...im going back down jul 30th- aug 10th..cya oo yea check out the pics on SOL


----------



## cutbait-king (Mar 22, 2002)

HEY DUDES GETTING RID OF SOME FISHING TACKLE NEED TO MAKE SPACE.DAIWA BG30 $40, PENN105 $20, LAMIGLAS 10FT. 2PC. 3-8 OZ 17-40LINEWEIGHT MINT COND. $140, VANSTAAL250 GOLD MINT COND. $350, DAIWA ELIMINATOR 7.5 FT. 2PIECE $20 MINT COND, QUANTUM BLUE RUNNER GOLD 460 $30 MINT COND. 12FT. DAIWA SEALINEX GOOD COND. $35. IF INTERESTED WILL MEET. I LIVE IN PASADENA. FISH ON.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

hey cutbait king, you live in pasadena MD? I'm interested in some of your equipment. e-mail me.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I have never fished for a shark but I have a question. How do you release a shark, meaning how do you get the hook off? I would think its very dangerous.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

V-E-R-Y C-A-R-E-F-U-L-L-Y!

Kidding aside, most anglers that I have spoken to are catch-and-release anglers and use hooks that will rust out very quickly when left in saltwater. 

Now keeping and cleaning a shark - that is a different topic. Ask Itsajeepthing - He just landed a nice one at AI. 

Sandcrab


----------



## ItsaJeepthing (Jul 3, 2002)

I brought him up with the waves...slowly than put him in the back of the JEEP...heading back down this sat..


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Itsajeepthing..What beach markers do you fish? Can I purchase an ORV permit there? Does the permit give you 24/7 access. Even though we're well into the season, there's still a lot of fishing season left. $60.00 isn't that bad of a hit. Thanks.

Catman.


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

Catman,

You can buy the ORV permit there at what I think is the ranger station. Just make usre you have the required stuff (shovel, Tow strap, etc...) Also if you plan on heading down there more often, get the annual pass just to enter the park. BTW unless something has changed, the ORV pass is good for 12 month. So if you get one now, it's good till this time next year. 

- Dae


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Dae..Do I need an annual pass in addition to the ORV permit or can I just purchase the ORV permit and pay each time I go? Does the annual pass cover everybody in the vehicle?Thanks for the info.

Catman.


----------



## CB (Jun 7, 2001)

When ya'll decide to go, I would love to tag along. Never been to AI and it sounds like a lot of fun.

Chris


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I may try to hit the place in the next week or so. And by the way, here's a picture that Chris sent in of his blacktip.


----------



## CB (Jun 7, 2001)

Let me know Sandflea. I'll grab a neighbor and either follow you or link up down there. Still being new to the area, would be nice to go with someone who knows where they are going 

Chris


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Here's a map of AI.

I took Route 50 East and made a right onto 611. Follow 611 down into the National Park area and then make a right onto Bayberry and continue South past all the campsites until you get to the entrance to the ORV area. There is a parking lot prior to the entrance to the ORV Zone for non-4X4'ers. I parked at this parking lot and fished here as I did not have a ORV. It was a short walk over the dune from this parking lot to the beach. I have a surf cart and took everyting I needed to the beach in one trip.


I heard that the ORV area has some really good structure to locate fish but you have to go South for a couple of miles to locate it.

Sandcrab


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

Catman,

You can get the ORV pass then pay each time you go to AI. I'd still say get the anual park pass, I havn't been to AI since last year, but the pass then was $10 I think.

BTW, I'm ready to go any weekend except for this comming weekend. I think the people on this board need to get a time together.

- Dae


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Well let's pick a good day. I'm sort of thinking about taking off in the middle of the week to avoid the crowds. Does anyone else want to do that, or should we shoot for a weekend?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Flea,

Unable to get time off during the week although I would LOVE to to get away from the crowds down there. I heard last weekend they were turning people away as they had too many campers.

I plan on going down again on the third of August in the early AM. I leave Annapolis at 2 AM and arrive at the South parking lot by 4:30 AM. I rig all my rods at night so it takes only minutes to get set up. I am ready to rock-n-roll when the sun comes up.

I cannot fish the ORV Zone as I do not have a 4X4. IF we have enough people going down that have 4X4's, we can meet in the South parking lot and car pool. 

Sandcrab


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm getting kind of itchy. I may take off Friday and go down there. The weather's just going to be too beautiful to pass up.


----------



## CB (Jun 7, 2001)

Well, I should be able to go about anytime. I have a Tahoe that is 4x4, so I would be happy to carpool to help out. Just need ya'll to tell me what to rig my surf rods with 

Chris


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

You up to heading out early on Friday morning (and I mean early--hitting the beach around 5 or 6)? Just bring heavy rods and we can buy everything else we need once we get down there.


----------



## CB (Jun 7, 2001)

Let me talk to the wife when she gets home from work. What time do you think we will be back? Shouldnt be an issue tho.

Chris


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

I can't do weekdays but I'm up for any weekend other then this one coming up. I've got a Expedition and my GF will come along, so I can take one, possible 2 people depending how much stuff I can get loaded in the truck. I personally don't have any equipment so y'all need to tell me what kind of rigs I and get (looking for something under $100 since I'm just starting out).

- Dae


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Here's how the  sharking pro's (CG)  at SOL rig up:

"3 way swivel with 24 in steel to big float and 11/0 mustad J hook. 100 lb mono for about 3 feet tied to 50 shocker to 20 on the spool. Hook small fresh fish head thru the lips and wade out on a gentle shallow sloping beach. Hard to throw far with all that tackle and pendulum motion you get so got to wade. If no crabs then a fishfinder right on the bottom with steel leader works fine and you get better cast. 100 lb mono a necessity to keep tail flapping from cutting line."

The rods - Any good rod that will cast into the surf will work. I use 20# test line and a 50# test shocker on all my surf rods. Going to need to be able to cast at least 4/5 ounces or more lead and bait. Going to need a surf tube to keep your line above the breakers. I surf fish the same stuff I use when fishing at Sandy Point and Matapeake.

Sandcrab


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Week days are out for me until I build up a little more vacation time. It's amazing how you can eat up vacation time buy taking a few days here and there to fish. Like Dae I also have an Expedition and have removed the third row of seats. I can take 3 people in addition to my surf fishing buddy. With the seats removed I have plenty of room for coolers, tackle and rods. Just about any Saturday is good for me and the earlier in the AM the better. I wouldn't be opposed to going down early AM on a Saturday and coming back Sunday afternoon. Some night surf fishing would be a hoot. How about if we set something up for August and I'll arbitrarily pick the date of Saturday, Aug. 10th. Who wants to jump on board for a good old _Pierandsurf_ bait soak?  

Catman.


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

Catman,

Aug 10th is good for me. I also wouldn't mind going from Sat am to Sunday afternoon. That is as long as we can have a fire or something on the beach at night to cook on. I guess the question now is : Can we have a fire on the beach?

- Dae


----------



## CB (Jun 7, 2001)

I'm a go for Friday. Got a kitchen pass. My neighbor maybe going also. Here is my phone #410-674-8533. Let me know where you want to hook up.

Chris


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

YO Dae!

You had better buy some wood at Buck's place along with your bait! There is minimal wood on the beach. Fires are ok as long as they are below the high tide line. I'll follow this post to see when you are going down. I'll probably head down with the wifey in tow.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Looks like we have 6 takers for Saturday, Aug, 10th.

.....Dae & GF
.....Duke of Fluke & Wifey
.....Myself and Neighbor

Anyone else good for this date?

Catman.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm starting to wonder about buying an ORV pass this year--the price has gone up to $70. I may just fish the beach from the walkover.

I just called a couple of shops, including Sue's, and they said it's been pretty slow over the last few days. Given that I'm looking at a 6-hour roundtrip drive, I'm starting to have second thoughts about this until things heat back up again. Chris, what do you think?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Flea,

The guys on SOL have been taking some nice sharks lately (Itsajeepthing can testify) on fish heads. Wish I could go early in the week but can't.

I noticed something different when I went to post this. Usually, I can see all the previous posts on the same topic but today I can only see the "edit post box". Has the website changed so that you can not see all the previous posts when editing?

Sandcrab


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Sandcrab: Nope, it's just that when a thread gets really long, it chops the previous posts on the reply page and gives you a link to click on to review them.


----------



## CB (Jun 7, 2001)

Sandflea, im with you. I think it maybe better to wait a few days until things get going again. Would be ashame to spend that long in the truck for no reason. I should be available next week. Just let me know.

Chris


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Chris,

I also just checked out some of the web cams down there--the surf is UGLY. 20-25 mph winds out of the NE. I don't like throwing 8 and a bait straight into the wind and barely being able to make it past the stinking wash.

We'll all keep our eyes peeled for a better day to get down there and have some fun. Maybe the Aug. date everyone's working on will pan out.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Guys,

I'll be at AI Saturday the 3rd of August. Maybe I'll see you there.

Sandcrab


----------



## CB (Jun 7, 2001)

OK dude, that date works for me. Actually gets me out of an Army function . Any excuse.

Chris


----------



## ItsaJeepthing (Jul 3, 2002)

hey im heading down to AI tomorrow morning...got to get there early, because it gets packed on that beach...yea the surf was ugly today...i heard one person caught a 50# black tip today though..well gonna try my luck this weekend


----------



## ItsaJeepthing (Jul 3, 2002)

hey fished AI this morning 6-10 caught one 5 foot sandbar....on fish head...gonna try my luck tonight if i can get on, it was getting crowded....Cloudy and cool down here


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Jeep..What section of beach do you fish?

Catman.


----------



## ItsaJeepthing (Jul 3, 2002)

I fish in the ORV...couple miles down..going back out tonight...try and catch a bigger one


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Jeep..Thanks for the reply and good luck.

Catman.


----------



## ItsaJeepthing (Jul 3, 2002)

Fished A.I. lastnight 4-9...nothing....had the shark rods out no takers...running out of fishheads down here gotta find somemore...talk to a guy he said he caught about 40 croaker in the 14-16in range...well heading back out today around 2...Its hot and humid down here.....hopefully wont be too buggy


----------

